# Should I change trainers all together?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

"spaz god?" and these are friends? i would not call someone I just made cry a "spaz god". 

find a new trainer, or expect more of the same.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Find a different trainer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Agree with tiny and boots, get a different trainer, this one is teaching things you will spend time & money on in later years unlearning.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

These people are taking advantage of you. You need to get out now, and be straight up with them. Do what it takes, find another barn, and tell them why you are leaving. There are so many good instructors out there so there is no reason to put up with this, family or not. It is one thing to have a tough riding instructor, but it is entirely another to have one bully you. Any riding instructor who treats their students this way is unprofessional and undeserving of the title riding instructor. On top of that, you have to worry about them ruining your horse? No way! Get out of there, it will be better for you and your horse. They obviously don't like you, and they clearly don't like your horse. I wouldn't let anyone within fifty feet of my horse if they talked about her that way. And her comment "I wouldn't put you on something that would kill you", well let me tell you what, horseback riding is a dangerous sport and riding ANY horse with the right set of circumstances has the potential to kill you. Have they even put you on a lunge line so that they have control of the horse and you can safely learn to canter in a controlled environment?

It is one thing to tell a student to face their fears and at least try a canter. If the student was nervous, I would ALWAYS put them on a lunge line so they don't have to worry about controlling the horse and can just learn to ride the trot and canter. But to bully you and call you names? That is terrible. They are creating a very dangerous situation here. They are making you, the rider, nervous, and anyone who knows anything about horses knows that a horse gets nervous when their rider is nervous.

Get out ASAP. If I were you, I would be straight up and explain the situation to them (after I had found another place and gotten all of my stuff out of there). A nervous rider needs to be encouraged and to feel safe, not bullied and placed in an out of control environment. Always remember, YOURS AND YOUR HORSE'S safety comes above any loyalties or family ties. Always put your safety first, no matter what. I personally would not have those people within a mile of me or my horse.

PLEASE be safe and God Bless!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Very unprofessional. Sounds like she doesn't know how or doesn't want to help you. Get a new trainer.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

A trainer should build you up not tear you down. Find someone else who will respect you as a human being at your own pace.

I am so sorry you had such a terrible experience. If that had happened to me my confidence would be shattered and I wouldn't want to go back. 

At the end of a lesson you should be thinking, "I can't wait for more, whens my next lesson!!"


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, MAJOR pet peeve of mine; when a supposed professional "doesn't like" a horse. I am not a professional trainer. I can work with ANY horse. That's part of the job. Does a dog trainer go "I cant get your dog to sit because I don't like him, go find another trainer"? Does an teacher walk up to a parent and tell them "sorry, I don't like your kid, find another school"?? No. a good teacher of any variety sucks it up and learns to deal with different types. They might not LOVE working with all types, but they develop a working relationship and get the job done. 

second, a good teacher knows when to push and when to back off, and they know that each person is different. It sounds like this teacher doesn't fit into the "good" category. 

Go find another trainer. Horses are supposed to be fun.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> These people are taking advantage of you. You need to get out now, and be straight up with them. Do what it takes, find another barn, and tell them why you are leaving. There are so many good instructors out there so there is no reason to put up with this, family or not. It is one thing to have a tough riding instructor, but it is entirely another to have one bully you. Any riding instructor who treats their students this way is unprofessional and undeserving of the title riding instructor. On top of that, you have to worry about them ruining your horse? No way! Get out of there, it will be better for you and your horse. They obviously don't like you, and they clearly don't like your horse. I wouldn't let anyone within fifty feet of my horse if they talked about her that way. And her comment "I wouldn't put you on something that would kill you", well let me tell you what, horseback riding is a dangerous sport and riding ANY horse with the right set of circumstances has the potential to kill you. Have they even put you on a lunge line so that they have control of the horse and you can safely learn to canter in a controlled environment?
> 
> It is one thing to tell a student to face their fears and at least try a canter. If the student was nervous, I would ALWAYS put them on a lunge line so they don't have to worry about controlling the horse and can just learn to ride the trot and canter. But to bully you and call you names? That is terrible. They are creating a very dangerous situation here. They are making you, the rider, nervous, and anyone who knows anything about horses knows that a horse gets nervous when their rider is nervous.
> 
> ...


Nope, they let there horses be naughty and fart around on the lunge and they don't believe in lunge lessons. Sadly.. They just tell me, " Go to that side of the arena, canter circles." I know my horse is to sensitive to take the level of correction that the one trainer there gives/tells to give. She would not tolerate the jerking and slapping and all that. Not to that extent. She needs worked slowly and corrected but in a sensible way. I used to do lunge lessons all the time at a prev trainers, and they helped me so so much. I know I am dreading going back over there..


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

BlueSpark said:


> Ok, MAJOR pet peeve of mine; when a supposed professional "doesn't like" a horse. I am not a professional trainer. I can work with ANY horse. That's part of the job. Does a dog trainer go "I cant get your dog to sit because I don't like him, go find another trainer"? Does an teacher walk up to a parent and tell them "sorry, I don't like your kid, find another school"?? No. a good teacher of any variety sucks it up and learns to deal with different types. They might not LOVE working with all types, but they develop a working relationship and get the job done.
> 
> second, a good teacher knows when to push and when to back off, and they know that each person is different. It sounds like this teacher doesn't fit into the "good" category.
> 
> Go find another trainer. Horses are supposed to be fun.


That's what I thought. She said, "There is to many good horses to waste time with yours." She doesn't realize how I need things to be to be comfortable. If she said, want to try a couple strides of a canter? Start when you're ready." That is one thing.. But "CANTER! Outside leg. STOP posting. Sit down. Make him canter!! Quiet getting all worked up." just no :/


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

While I agree you need to be pushed about the issue, it was definitely not done in the right way and is probably making things worse. I agree with the others.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

SullysRider said:


> While I agree you need to be pushed about the issue, it was definitely not done in the right way and is probably making things worse. I agree with the others.


I agree. I know that I need pushed. I also think shes doing it the wrong way. Because it isn't helping. It is getting worse.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> "There is to many good horses to waste time with yours."


 Well then, the solution is simple. Just say "There are too many good trainers to waste time with you", and be gone.

I worked with a friends gelding. Had a bolting problem. Also has tumors starting, was 25 years old, and generally a miserable old man. I thought he should be retired, or put down, but she adored him, and wanted to see if she could get him 'fixed' so she could ride him a gain. I said 'ok, I'll help you', got him riding good again, she enjoyed him for a few months, then health problems forced him to be put down. Those few months meant a lot to his owner.

Moral of the story: A decent person never insults someone else's horse, no matter how much they dislike it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You need to get as far away from this person and her place as you can
I believe in encouraging and motivating people to improve and progress at a pace that's right for them - I do not believe in pushing them
The part where she was getting the horse to canter is a really awful mistake - the rider is the one in charge of the horse and the only one it should be listening too. She obviously isn't very professional in her teaching abilities


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I said I wouldnt be riding today, and she said we would talk about it later. So I guess it will get figured out.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

You sound like you might be a lot like me. I don't like to be pushed into something. It never works out for me. My instructor knew that, and never pushed. She'd only have me canter if I said, "Well, maybe I can canter today." She was waiting for ME to get bored with walk and trot work. When you reach that point, then you're ready to start incorporating the canter.

There's nothing wrong with being afraid of doing something. You're on a 1000+ lb. animal that could KILL you, intentionally or not. So many horsemen and horsewomen view fear as something detestable. Really, it should be acknowledged, and dealt with. Not ignored. Fear can be a good thing, but it can also paralyze you. It sounds like your trainer's harsh words are just fueling your fear and insecurities, and that's not a good mix. Get a different trainer, and tell this one to go to Hades!


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't read all of this, but without trying to sound too harsh I think you are your own worst enemy. I do not think the trainer you have is good for you, but then Im not sure you will find one who is. The trainers job is to make progress, I feel like if a trainer is satisfied to let you work at your own pace then they are in essence bleeding you slowly. 

Part of your current problem may very well be your relationship with the trainer, sometimes when I have someone who I feel more comfortable with I am more likely to push the envelope a little further because I know what they are capable of. 

Anyhow to answer the question I say yes you do need a different trainer/instructor.

Jim


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

TurkishVan said:


> You sound like you might be a lot like me. I don't like to be pushed into something. It never works out for me. My instructor knew that, and never pushed. She'd only have me canter if I said, "Well, maybe I can canter today." She was waiting for ME to get bored with walk and trot work. When you reach that point, then you're ready to start incorporating the canter.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being afraid of doing something. You're on a 1000+ lb. animal that could KILL you, intentionally or not. So many horsemen and horsewomen view fear as something detestable. Really, it should be acknowledged, and dealt with. Not ignored. Fear can be a good thing, but it can also paralyze you. It sounds like your trainer's harsh words are just fueling your fear and insecurities, and that's not a good mix. Get a different trainer, and tell this one to go to Hades!


I agree, I think we are a lot alike in that sense. A trainer I used to use, had me work nearly three months on a trot, with and without stirrups and reins. And boy did I get good at having a independent seat. But she new my limit. She encouraged me. And if I did something wrong, she would personally get on the horse and show me. No yelling. No harshness. I am going to meet a new trainer this weekend hopefully. And I will express this to her.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> had me work nearly three months on a trot, with and without stirrups and reins


 I agree with being thorough and not making people uncomfortable, but you should step outside your comfort zone a bit every lesson, and strive to keep learning. I could see an instructor telling you to canter one side of the arena every lesson, gaining confidence, building every lesson, until you can canter comfortably always. Encouraging a student should not mean yelling or belittling(EVER) but it also should mean more than just repeating lessons over and over until the student is bored enough to ask to do something different. 
The trainer should set the student up for success, and push them just outside of their comfort zone a little every lesson. Put them in tack that fits, on a horse they are confident riding, THEN ask for something outside the comfort zone. You don't put a student on a horse they are uncomfortable with, using tack that does not fit, then ask them to so something that makes them anxious. that's idiotic, and setting the student up for failure.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

BlueSpark said:


> I agree with being thorough and not making people uncomfortable, but you should step outside your comfort zone a bit every lesson, and strive to keep learning. I could see an instructor telling you to canter one side of the arena every lesson, gaining confidence, building every lesson, until you can canter comfortably always. Encouraging a student should not mean yelling or belittling(EVER) but it also should mean more than just repeating lessons over and over until the student is bored enough to ask to do something different.
> The trainer should set the student up for success, and push them just outside of their comfort zone a little every lesson. Put them in tack that fits, on a horse they are confident riding, THEN ask for something outside the comfort zone. You don't put a student on a horse they are uncomfortable with, using tack that does not fit, then ask them to so something that makes them anxious. that's idiotic, and setting the student up for failure.


I was stepping outside my comfort even working on the trot for like 3 months. We did a lot at it. Circles, direction changes, roll backs, me learning to steer with my seat and leg and stop with my seat and leg, learning to not need stirrups or reins. It worked so good for me. And I know when it was time to canter, I would have been able to more calmly. I don't think I am capable of confidently riding a hot barrel horse, the one she moved me too. With barrels in the arena. I admit. I am not comfortable. But I was more comfortable when I had tack that fitted and a horse that I was getting comfy. Any suggestions on what I should look for in a trainer? I know I need somebody to gently encourage. But not force me to do something. I am not the kind that will not to it just bc I am not getting forced.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think it's worth remembering that many people reach a point in their riding that they feel secure and happy in and never want to progress beyond that level.
It's easy to forget that when you're the type that is always wanting to do something 'more' that some people don't want to be like that. I have a friend that began riding about 25 years ago after her daughter lost interest in the horse we found for her and she couldn't bear to sell her or see her stand in the field wasted. She's now on her second horse since that one died of old age but she has never wanted to canter and wouldn't thank anyone for trying to pressure her into it


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

You sound like you have this mostly figured out- you've got an idea of the type of trainer you need (someone who encourages you rather than forces you). I am the same way- being forced into something means I just dig my heels in deeper and freeze! I had an instructor who waited for me to get bored and let me figure things out on my own most of the time. 

I learn better while playing and having a good time than I do with someone who is breathing down my neck or screaming insults at me. I would get tense and then my focus is not where it should be - namely, wondering "what am I going to do to upset her and when?". It's like knowing someone is going to smack you in the face at some point in the day. You know that smack is only going to be one second of your entire day, but you're going to spend your entire day being tense and trying to figure out when it's coming. NOT a good use of learning time, or any time for that matter. 

I agree that horse people seem to view fear as some sort of horrible disease that needs to be eradicated. Fear is there for a good reason, it keeps us from getting hurt or doing things we shouldn't. It can take a long time to push through, and pushing someone before they're ready is an almost surefire way to set a student up for failure.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

jaydee said:


> I think it's worth remembering that many people reach a point in their riding that they feel secure and happy in and never want to progress beyond that level.
> It's easy to forget that when you're the type that is always wanting to do something 'more' that some people don't want to be like that. I have a friend that began riding about 25 years ago after her daughter lost interest in the horse we found for her and she couldn't bear to sell her or see her stand in the field wasted. She's now on her second horse since that one died of old age but she has never wanted to canter and wouldn't thank anyone for trying to pressure her into it


I think that is a good point. I have thought to myself before, do I really want to canter? Or am I just because I am being forced? Each time, I can rememer since I was little like 7-9. I cantered because I was forced. Except once with a prev horse, and I did because I wanted to. And there was no fear at all. Because I knew the horse, and had been riding his trot and him a long time before trying to canter him


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Larissa said:


> I think that is a good point. I have thought to myself before, do I really want to canter? Or am I just because I am being forced? Each time, I can rememer since I was little like 7-9. I cantered because I was forced. Except once with a prev horse, and I did because I wanted to. And there was no fear at all. Because I knew the horse, and had been riding his trot and him a long time before trying to canter him


Sometimes it doesn't hurt to take a step back and think about what YOU want to do and where you want to be in your riding level. The more confident you are the more relaxed you will be and so the better your horse will perform.
Tension creates tension and very often a nervous rider will make a nervous horse
When my youngest son had his confidence badly shaken (something I blame myself for) I took him to a local lady in the UK who events at top level for some lessons on a horse she had that was the closest thing you could get to a saint. She allowed him the time to get his head straight, no pressure at all, if he wanted to spend the entire lesson just sitting on the horse then that was OK with her - she just had him sit in the most perfect position!! In a few months he was over it all and jumping again so it was well worth the time spent.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Larissa said:


> I think that is a good point. I have thought to myself before, do I really want to canter? Or am I just because I am being forced? Each time, I can rememer since I was little like 7-9. I cantered because I was forced. Except once with a prev horse, and I did because I wanted to. And there was no fear at all. Because I knew the horse, and had been riding his trot and him a long time before trying to canter him


Your current trainer has a lot of nerve talking about your horse that way when her horses have their own problems.

It seems like you need to figure out what your goals are. Are you happy at walk trot or do you want to learn the canter? You know, you can even show in walk trot classes. Do you want to show at all? Are you striving to be able to successfully ride all three gaits? What is your eventual goal-what do you want to do with your horse? Just trail ride? Do you want to show at all? Endurance or competitive trail?

You need to think hard about your long term goals. Decide what you want to do, then find a trainer for it. If you have no plans to show, find an instructor at a hobby or trail barn that has a good understanding of the basics of riding, has a safe sane and well trained horse for you to ride, and can take you out on some fun group trail rides.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Your current trainer has a lot of nerve talking about your horse that way when her horses have their own problems.
> 
> It seems like you need to figure out what your goals are. Are you happy at walk trot or do you want to learn the canter? You know, you can even show in walk trot classes. Do you want to show at all? Are you striving to be able to successfully ride all three gaits? What is your eventual goal-what do you want to do with your horse? Just trail ride? Do you want to show at all? Endurance or competitive trail?
> 
> You need to think hard about your long term goals. Decide what you want to do, then find a trainer for it. If you have no plans to show, find an instructor at a hobby or trail barn that has a good understanding of the basics of riding, has a safe sane and well trained horse for you to ride, and can take you out on some fun group trail rides.


I am happy at walk-trot. I know how to ride a canter enough I could stop the horse and such if it spooked into one. But I don't want to canter just because. I don't desire it. I want to show. I also want to have fun. Just trotting around and doing figure eights, stopping, backing, doing some roll backs at the trot maybe lol just because I can , practicing low level dressage movements at a trot just for at home fun, etc. I just want to show a little and enjoy my horse. I am perfectly satisfied with walking and trotting. Can I show in walk-trot classes with my horse regardless of her and my age?


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Larissa said:


> I am happy at walk-trot. I know how to ride a canter enough I could stop the horse and such if it spooked into one. But I don't want to canter just because. I don't desire it. I want to show. I also want to have fun. Just trotting around and doing figure eights, stopping, backing, doing some roll backs at the trot maybe lol just because I can , practicing low level dressage movements at a trot just for at home fun, etc. I just want to show a little and enjoy my horse. I am perfectly satisfied with walking and trotting. Can I show in walk-trot classes with my horse regardless of her and my age?


Yep you definitely can! If you are under 18, you have to have a parent/guardian sign for you at shows. You sound like someone who would probably really enjoy western pleasure. Or hunter under saddle if you went english. There are walk trot varieties of both. First do a little research and decide what discipline you want to focus on. Then find a trainer who specializes in that discipline and understands you have no desire to canter. As long as you can ride a canter well enough to get a horse stopped, I don't see a reason why you should have to perfect it if you don't want to.

If you have no plans to canter your horse under saddle, take her out on the lunge or in the round pen twice a week and just let her go. Unless you have a very old horse (doesn't sound like it) the horse will want to let off steam on occasion. Even if the horse has no desire to canter, make them do at least a few rounds each way, just for the sake of keeping the horse in shape and able to do a canter. Then if you change your mind someday, your horse will be able to do it. Try to get your horse to canter, not gallop. Guaranteed there will be times the horse wants to gallop and let them, but eventually try to get the horse to slow down. If the horse is on a small enough circle and you keep your walking pace slow as you lunge, it will encourage the horse to slow down.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Yep you definitely can! If you are under 18, you have to have a parent/guardian sign for you at shows. You sound like someone who would probably really enjoy western pleasure. Or hunter under saddle if you went english. There are walk trot varieties of both. First do a little research and decide what discipline you want to focus on. Then find a trainer who specializes in that discipline and understands you have no desire to canter. As long as you can ride a canter well enough to get a horse stopped, I don't see a reason why you should have to perfect it if you don't want to.
> 
> If you have no plans to canter your horse under saddle, take her out on the lunge or in the round pen twice a week and just let her go. Unless you have a very old horse (doesn't sound like it) the horse will want to let off steam on occasion. Even if the horse has no desire to canter, make them do at least a few rounds each way, just for the sake of keeping the horse in shape and able to do a canter. Then if you change your mind someday, your horse will be able to do it. Try to get your horse to canter, not gallop. Guaranteed there will be times the horse wants to gallop and let them, but eventually try to get the horse to slow down. If the horse is on a small enough circle and you keep your walking pace slow as you lunge, it will encourage the horse to slow down.


I love love love western pleasure. I rode a nice WP horse once. It was great. I also have interest in HUS. I plan to do both western and english. My horse is 6 lol and she is off getting 30 days of training so she is a greenie. I canter her every time I work her, on the lunge. And I lunge before riding any of my personal horses. She is a unregistered old style Morgan. She doesn't enjoy cantering much. She would prefer to walk or trot all day over canter. But will when asked. So maybe this is a good thing.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like you two are a good match =)


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Just an update for everybody! She started getting ridden last Thursday (on the lunge). NO PROBLEMS AT ALL ANYWHERE! You hear that? NONE. No rearing, no offering to rear, nothing. They have ridden her on the lunge at a walk, trot, and canter, but she is built to trot and not canter, so her canter is not so great. They rode her yesterday at a walk off the lunge line. Still no problems. They sent videos. And they've said she has been a doll to work with. But they did inform me she is a very sensitive horse and if she needs punished, and she needs hit, do it one time and then leave her be or she is constantly afraid. Verbal also works with her like "stop" "cut it pit" "knock it off" etc. And with that news I will be bringing her home to my place vs to the trainers that I had ll the problems at. So I am in total control of what happens. She comes home May 31


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was teaching I'd explain the goal for the day but always, always reminded them to let me know if they were uncomfortable or had a sense something wasn't right. The goal was merely a goal, it didn't have to happen that day.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Larissa said:


> Just an update for everybody! She started getting ridden last Thursday (on the lunge). NO PROBLEMS AT ALL ANYWHERE! You hear that? NONE. No rearing, no offering to rear, nothing. They have ridden her on the lunge at a walk, trot, and canter, but she is built to trot and not canter, so her canter is not so great. They rode her yesterday at a walk off the lunge line. Still no problems. They sent videos. And they've said she has been a doll to work with. But they did inform me she is a very sensitive horse and if she needs punished, and she needs hit, do it one time and then leave her be or she is constantly afraid. Verbal also works with her like "stop" "cut it pit" "knock it off" etc. And with that news I will be bringing her home to my place vs to the trainers that I had ll the problems at. So I am in total control of what happens. She comes home May 31


Great! Just remember to keep up with her training and you both will be fine. It sounds like you both match each other in temperament as well =) funny how that happens. Me and my horse are the same way.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Great! Just remember to keep up with her training and you both will be fine. It sounds like you both match each other in temperament as well =) funny how that happens. Me and my horse are the same way.


Since I am bringing her home and not to a barn when she is done on the 31st, I am planning on riding her everyday. But at least 6 days a week minimum. I figure the more she gets rode, the better she will be. It is crazy the improvement there is in her, all around. Under saddle on ground all of it. With just a softer approach. And I am okay with that. I don't mind her being sensitive at all. I really can't wait to get her home. I have videos of her 2nd and 3rd ride there.  The progress already makes the 2 1/2 hour drive each way and the money worth it.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> When I was teaching I'd explain the goal for the day but always, always reminded them to let me know if they were uncomfortable or had a sense something wasn't right. The goal was merely a goal, it didn't have to happen that day.


I really like that approach to it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like she is making really positive progress with the other trainers! Don't let the ones at home undo it ):

I always maintain (on this forum and in real life) that all trainers have a different style. But it is unprofessional to insult a rider or a horse. It is their job, and they need to conduct themselves as such. I hope you can find someone more professional, and more conducive to your learning style ):


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Sounds like she is making really positive progress with the other trainers! Don't let the ones at home undo it ):
> 
> I always maintain (on this forum and in real life) that all trainers have a different style. But it is unprofessional to insult a rider or a horse. It is their job, and they need to conduct themselves as such. I hope you can find someone more professional, and more conducive to your learning style ):


She is making great progress. I would have honestly expected her to think about rearing or crow hop or something when being ridden since they are doing all three gaits. But nothing! I also am bringing to my house for me to finish. So she wont be going back to the barn, so her training wont be undone thank god. I don't have a lot of property here, but enough for her. And most her riding will be done in her pasture, and up on a flat place behind my house. I would rather finish her here, then risk the prev trainers undoing her progress by the handling ways or something.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Leave that barn. When they can't treat you with respect and are trying to get the horse you are on the canter when you don't want to go away! If they call themselves professionals they are lying. They sound like babies and are not respecting your wishes!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Larissa said:


> She is making great progress. I would have honestly expected her to think about rearing or crow hop or something when being ridden since they are doing all three gaits. But nothing! I also am bringing to my house for me to finish. So she wont be going back to the barn, so her training wont be undone thank god. I don't have a lot of property here, but enough for her. And most her riding will be done in her pasture, and up on a flat place behind my house. I would rather finish her here, then risk the prev trainers undoing her progress by the handling ways or something.



If they're getting all of this done with no difficulty that tells you two things. 1. The new trainer knows what he/she is doing with a difficult horse. 2. The old trainer is clueless, which was suspected before.

The good news is, first, your horse is doing better and yay for that!! Second, crappy trainers generally implode on themselves and go out of business eventually. It takes time, but it is inevitable.


----------

